# Accounting skilled employment assessment help



## jt1309 (Jan 10, 2016)

Advice needed please!!!

Hi expat fellows,

Would you please advise me on this matter? I recently received a negative skilled employment assessment outcome for General Accountant from CPA and the reason being is:

"The duties & responsibilities performed in the Assistant Accountant roles are not assessed as being at an advanced level required under the nominated ANZSCO code."
ch the duties and responsibilities according to ABS of a general accountant, thus I did not list enough tasks in my testimonials though I performed most of them in my Australian work experience.

What should I do? Should I contact the quantification officer to clarify on them? Would it be possible if I could obtain an updated testimonials with more duties and responsibilities? Would CPA regard my updated document legitimate or not?

Thanks.


----------



## hha13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi jt1309, 
Did you lodge the review with CPA? I am in the same situation as you. Please advise if you have an update. Thanks.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

hha13 said:


> Hi jt1309,
> Did you lodge the review with CPA? I am in the same situation as you. Please advise if you have an update. Thanks.


Hi guys any update ? How did you guys fixed it, i am in similar situation please help


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Can you share the responsibilities which you sent to CPA Australia?


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Abood said:


> Can you share the responsibilities which you sent to CPA Australia?


Hi Abood i am out right now i will send you till tomorrow, i saw you got neg assessment from CPA ? what was it for and how did you fix it


----------



## Younick (Aug 2, 2017)

jt1309 said:


> Advice needed please!!!
> 
> Hi expat fellows,
> 
> ...



Hi I'm Facing the same situation. did you get your assessment sorted? if yes? can you please help with the draft employer testimonial.
i work in an accounting practice as assistant accountant and got the same results.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Younick (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

if anyone got this issue sorted, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Frank02 (May 3, 2018)

Hi Folks, 

Has the reassessment been done from CPA please advise..I have the same scenario educational assessment positive but employment assessment negative.

Regards,
Frank


----------



## kas1w3 (Jun 8, 2018)

Abood said:


> Can you share the responsibilities which you sent to CPA Australia?


Hello Abood.

how did you solve the issue of negative employment assessment ?


----------



## kas1w3 (Jun 8, 2018)

Frank02 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Has the reassessment been done from CPA please advise..I have the same scenario educational assessment positive but employment assessment negative.
> 
> ...


Hello Frank,

did you solve the issue of negative employment assessment ? what did you do ?


----------



## kas1w3 (Jun 8, 2018)

Younick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> if anyone got this issue sorted, any help would be greatly appreciated.


Helllo Younick,

Please share with us the update of your assessment ?


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey Guys, Just a quick question. Am I able to assess my qualification as a payment officer ? considering most of the responsibilities are similar as accountant?


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

Even your position is Assistant accountant, maybe you're not engaged in key tasks like Tax returns, Client handling and Training. Probably that's why CPA rejected you. My best option would be don't risk it by claiming those experience since CO might refuse that experience and might issue 3 years ban. That's way too risky. Im also stucked with 80 and I also have 1 year experience which I didn't claim due to given factors above.


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi friends

I have received a partial positive and partial negative assessment in my employment assessment. Can anyone please advise how shall we go about it?


----------

